# Spraying water based poly



## newpainter23 (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently bought a new Graco airless sprayer and I love it. I have a new job to do that requires me to use water based poly. I can`t get a straight answer out of any one at the local Sherwin Williams about spraying water based poly with this pump. Can I spray it?? I have always brushed it on but I need someone with some experience to give me some advice. Any help will be greatly appreciated. The pump is a Graco 210 ES.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

are you asking if your sprayer can support spraying the material or if it would be appropriate to apply this coating by spray method?

hell, i've applied waterborne poly by a rag to many ft of chair rail.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

should be able to spray most WB's just fine. Watch for runs though. Graco 210 ES is a little on the wimpy side, but since WB's are typically thin it should do fine. Small orifice tip would be a good idea.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Dean, the pump is kind of weak but the material is typically thinner so no problem. Use a smaller tip and watch for runs.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

glad we got that issue zipped up


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> glad we got that issue zipped up


Done and done.


----------



## newpainter23 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thanks guys*

Yeah I figured the smaller tip would have to be used I just wanted to make sure it would produce a flawless finish. I read in another post to stay away from Minwax, do you agree?? What do you recommend? Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Your seach button is your friend. More in line of WB laq. Just can remember what was said all in the tread. want to say last summer or two summer ago look for my thread.


----------



## Theel Painting (Jul 12, 2010)

Like all waterborne finishes on woodwork , use a fine finish tip. The green ones. I also reccomend at least a 390 for waterbornes such as Pro Classic ect , but can't say for sure on the clear products as I still use laquer.
The fine finish tips provide a nicer looking finish as well as saving on material when using waterborne. A 310 works good on most trim,and a 410 works good on doors cabinets ect.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

newpainter23 said:


> Yeah I figured the smaller tip would have to be used I just wanted to make sure it would produce a flawless finish. I read in another post to stay away from Minwax, do you agree?? What do you recommend? Thanks for the help.


 Minwax polycrylic is not a bad product, not my first choice thou.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I never had much luck with spraying the waterbourne clears with an airless. (runs)Even tried the fine finish tips. I got better results with a conventional sprayer. Then again, I havent sparayed much of the water poly either. I guess I'm used to Lacquer.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I never had much luck with spraying the waterbourne clears with an airless. (runs)Even tried the fine finish tips. I got better results with a conventional sprayer. Then again, I havent sparayed much of the water poly either. I guess I'm used to Lacquer.


My boss told me today actually that spraying an acrylic urethane doesn't work. Is he right, is it hard to accomplish or other problems involved. Now, I have seen a BADASS painter spray oil based poly and the **** came out like glass.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is difficult with an airless like Woody said because its so thin it will run, however if you underspray and do extra coats then you can get a great finish. 

Its easy to do because it dries in less than an hour, especially if you undersrpay.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> It is difficult with an airless like Woody said because its so thin it will run, however if you underspray and do extra coats then you can get a great finish.
> 
> Its easy to do because it dries in less than an hour, especially if you undersrpay.


I guess I dont get it. Why not use a WB lacquer then? All the fiddling around with an acrylic poly doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## newpainter23 (Jul 12, 2010)

WB laquer?? Can you recommend one? Thanks to all of you who are helping out. I appreciate your input.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you think the WB lacquers really act that much different than other WB clears? They are all thin and prone to runs if sprayed heavy. Maybe a difference in how quickly they dry to sand, but really is a WB lacquer really that much different than a WB poly in application, I do not think so.

I have spray WB clear poly twice. Once with an airless, once with a AAA. Both turned out just fine.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I have gotten great results using Basic Coatings Emulsion flooring urethane on wood trim with an airless. 

No catalyst needed.

40$ a gallon

It's strong enough to be walked on, prolly good enough for base and case.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I guess I dont get it. Why not use a WB lacquer then? All the fiddling around with an acrylic poly doesnt seem worth it.





DeanV said:


> Do you think the WB lacquers really act that much different than other WB clears? They are all thin and prone to runs if sprayed heavy. Maybe a difference in how quickly they dry to sand, but really is a WB lacquer really that much different than a WB poly in application, I do not think so.
> 
> I have spray WB clear poly twice. Once with an airless, once with a AAA. Both turned out just fine.


 Dean pretty much answered that, its all gonna be very thin, and run. All the same except oil really, I don't know about how clear WB lacquer will stay over time. 

WB poly will never yellow.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

The guys at SW probably dont want to answer as they dont know.

I shot Polycryilic from my airless for years. The trick is running test patterns before going to the piece. The idea of a test pattern is to assure you are going to get the best possible finish. Personally I do not know the Graco you have but I would no matter what switch to a 4:11 tip and test pressure to see what gives you the best result and the best pattern. The idea is to give 2-3 thin coats and not try to cake it on all at once.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Dean pretty much answered that, its all gonna be very thin, and run. All the same except oil really, I don't know about how clear WB lacquer will stay over time.
> 
> WB poly will never yellow.



for lighter colored stains, i would recommend a clear that doesn't yellow. for darker stain, it doesn't matter if it does yellow, you won't see it.


----------

